# Uber driver recalls mob attack in downtown Morgantown



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393449340497244161









Maybe it is a sign to move on to other options. Morgantown Uber driver Vincent Kang was out for what he thought was going to be another uneventful pickup in downtown Morgantown when he found himself in the middle of a melee.

When Kang arrived for the pickup in front of the Bank Bar early Sunday morning a fight was already underway and soon an angry mob was coming after Kang and his vehicle.

He had a hunch as soon as he arrived that tempers were flaring but did not immediately feel there was any threat to his safety.

“I see a man getting tossed to the ground in the turning lane in front of The Sports Page. I’ve never quite seen a fight like that on High Street,” Kang recalled on WAJR’s_ Talk of the Town. _“I just thought ‘oh, that’s interesting. That’s something to take note of.’ I was actually thinking of my own safety at the time, which I should’ve but normally I don’t have to.”

Kang soon realized he was about to be involved in the fracas whether he wanted to be or not as two women helped the man who had just been thrown into the street toward Kang’s waiting vehicle. He was their Uber ride.

“I saw the girls carrying him to the car and they were trying to save him it looked like,” Kang continued.

*As the two women and man started to get in Kang’s car, the crowd then surround the vehicle, beating on the car and attempting to get the doors open and attack Kang and his passengers. One individual was successful in getting the driver’s door open and began punching Kang in the face and chest, landing punches on his jaw and cheek. Kang was able to fight off the attacker while he believes someone else pulled the individual away.*

Meanwhile, video taken by bystanders showed attackers opening the passenger side door and dragging a woman by her hair from the car and throwing several punches while the victim lies on the ground.

*Eventually, Kang and the other victims were able to make it to the car and he was able to pull away. Kang claimed about $1,500 worth of damage was done to his car and the whole event has left him shaken.*

“The adrenaline was really pumping. I was up for 30 hours straight. I didn’t sleep the entire night and have really slept well since then,” said Kang.

Kang admitted if he finds himself in a similar situation in the future, arriving for a pickup as a fight is breaking out, that next time he might just keep driving.

*“This might be a sign that I get serious about my other options in life.”








*









Uber driver recalls mob attack in downtown Morgantown - WV MetroNews


Vincent Kang arrived on High Street for an Uber pickup and found himself in the middle of a melee.




wvmetronews.com


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow. What would you guys do? I wouldn’t have gone anywhere near that. Sad for the people getting attacked by the mob, but that’s not my problem. Call the police, or an ambulance, fireman, whatever. But not an Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I wouldn’t have gone anywhere near that.


This is why I have the attitude that I do toward what I call "dilettantes". The driver stated that he did not think that there would be any trouble for him. If you pull up to an address where you see a fight occurring, you Golf Tango Foxtrot Oscar. _Nothing_ good can come of it. 

*INSTANT *[rectal aperture]*! JUST ADD ALCOHOL! *In this case, you had at least a dozen "instant [rectal apertures]". You can not reason with alcohol, you can not talk to alcohol and you can not expect that people under its influence will be reasonable.If you see something that is out of control and you know that it is alcohol fuelled, you RUN! Anyone who does not expect that a brawl in front of a gin mill is alcohol fuelled is hopelessly naïve.

You see this, you GET OUT! first, then cancel. Let them summon an ant once it settles. Even then, DO NOT RETURN and do not accept any pings there until well after closing time. Well after closing time, it will be the employees, most of whom will be acceptable passengers.

It is too bad for Mr. Kang and I do hope that the Sheriff's Deputies find the responsible parties and bring them to justice where they are compelled to make restitution to the driver. What they did to him was reprehensible. There was no excuse for it. They must be held to account for it. For the rest of us, let this be a cautionary tale. I will not approach trouble for cab rates. I decidedly will not do it for Uber's garbage rates.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> Kang admitted if he finds himself in a similar situation in the future, arriving for a pickup as a fight is breaking out, that next time *he might just keep driving.*


Exactly. 
Keep driving. 
Mash that accelerator pedal, and grease up your axel along the way if necessary.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393449340497244161
> View attachment 595843
> 
> 
> ...


And, don't expect Uber or the insurance to step up and cover the damage to his car and more importantly any uncovered medical bills.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Move along folks , nothing to see here . Just a bunch of "social justice warriors peacefully protesting" !


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

radikia said:


> Move along folks , nothing to see here . Just a bunch of "social justice warriors peacefully protesting" !


He probably thought he was safe in 93% White West Virginia.

Obama specifically targeted white communities for this sort of cultural enrichment using census data and federal grants including Section 8 assistance. White flight was a luxury older generations had, but is now gone due to an encroaching genocidal regime.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've done this twice, drive up to a bar, fight going on, drive away and cancel. Why would you stick around? I stay away from anything I deem a high probability of problem. There is no fare high enough to risk physical violence. 
Second thing: if someone opens my door and tries to pull me out, we are going for a ride. I don't care who is in or out of the vehicle. I never stop with an obstructed exit path so I'm gunning it and getting out of dodge. I'd much rather show the police the video later.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

radikia said:


> "social justice warriors peacefully protesting"


“Mostly peaceful”. That’s the way they report it on the news. If you watch the video carefully, you’ll notice only a few people attacking them. The rest were mostly peacefully cheering them on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393449340497244161
> View attachment 595843
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT . . . . YOUNG KIM !!!???!!!???

IS THIS WHY WE HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM ???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> IS THAT . . . . YOUNG KIM !!!???!!!???
> 
> IS THIS WHY WE HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM ???


That’s not him. YK has a thinner face, and his nose isn’t as wide. And he’s in Chicago.










That video is scary as ****. No way would I drive towards a situation like that. Hope the driver is okay and doesn’t have major injuries.


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

TobyD said:


> Wow. What would you guys do? I wouldn’t have gone anywhere near that. Sad for the people getting attacked by the mob, but that’s not my problem. Call the police, or an ambulance, fireman, whatever. But not an Uber.


I'd have done what I always do if a situation is anything less than 100% ideal for a pickup.

Just. Keep. Driving.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

According to the driver, this was just a fight and the ones getting beat fled to his car and jumped in so the mob was pursuing the Pax was how the driver became involved.

So I guess the question is if you see your pax running to your car with a mob in hot pursuit, do you floor it and get out of there or wait for the pax to get in and then try to make your escape?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394038280379842560


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> So I guess the question is if you see your pax running to your car with a mob in hot pursuit, do you floor it and get out of there or wait for the pax to get in and then try to make your escape?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394038280379842560


Is this a legit serious question? 

I am not a getaway car. I don't drive The Tumbler. If I see you running from a crowd in pursuit, well... best of luck to you. I'll try and get Siri to call 911 while I am gunning it towards the nearest on-ramp.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

That’s exactly why I don’t do rides after midnight. Not worth the hassle & heartache.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

dapperstache said:


> Is this a legit serious question?
> 
> I am not a getaway car. I don't drive The Tumbler. If I see you running from a crowd in pursuit, well... best of luck to you. I'll try and get Siri to call 911 while I am gunning it towards the nearest on-ramp.


🤣
Yep, that's the answer I was hoping for. 

Rideshare drivers are not first responders and therefore should not be put in a position to risk their life in order to do their job.

If that pax was able to use her phone to request an Uber, then she should have used it the correct way; Call 911! Don't bring an innocent civilian into that mess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> 🤣
> Yep, that's the answer I was hoping for.
> 
> Rideshare drivers are not first responders and therefore should not be put in a position to risk their life in order to do their job.
> ...


When you DEFUND POLICE . . .

ALL YOU HAVE LEFT TO CALL IS UBER.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Hung up my superhero cape a long time ago. Now I protect myself and my car first. The pax is way down on the list. Potential pax not even on the list.

The contact high from such outbursts is kinda fun though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> When you DEFUND POLICE . . .
> 
> ALL YOU HAVE LEFT TO CALL IS UBER.


LOL...

But I think that calling Uber when in distress is the new norm for people now. Look how many pax call an Uber to take them to the ER because it's cheaper than an ambulance. Also when I drove, I'll never forget the guy a couple of years ago who was lost in the mountains while hiking, it was getting dark, he had no signal and his phone battery was on red when he finally got a few seconds of a cell signal, and what did he do? He requested me, the Uber driver rather than contact 911 or Search and Rescue.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

In my early taxi days at a local vfw a guy puts a drunk Irishman in my van, hands me a 20 and says scoot quick.Next thing I see the bar emptys out and the mob starts heading to me.I took off and once we got to a safe place I found out he was too drunk to tell me where he lived and he jumps out of the van and I had to call the police for his safety.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> if you see your pax running to your car with a mob in hot pursuit, do you floor it


Yep.

Sorry not sorry.

As I'm hightailing it the **** out of there the last thing the just Shuffled rider will hear is


----------

